# fucking funny



## dime (May 16, 2009)

Urban Dictionary: oogle


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 16, 2009)

Hahah #3 is the best. "while under your roof, they will talk shit on 'house punks' while their shitty dog attacks your dog."


----------

